# Foreplaying.....



## Orion09 (May 25, 2012)

Jus curious abt foreplaying, basically i know it involves kissing, hugging, cuddlin, oral, massages etc...and the reason of it is to get aroused prior to the deed, right. Is there an outline to say u start with this then build up to that then u good 2go for the kill. How do u go abt it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Can I ask how old you are?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Orion09 said:


> Jus curious abt foreplaying, basically i know it involves kissing, hugging, cuddlin, oral, massages etc...and the reason of it is to get aroused prior to the deed, right. Is there an outline to say u start with this then build up to that then u good 2go for the kill. How do u go abt it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're the one who is still waiting for marriage to have sex, right?

There aren't any hard and fast (no pun intended) rules about foreplay. For most women, you can't go wrong with a lot of foreplay. Many of us need a lot of foreplay to get aroused. There's no outline. If there is, someone forgot to share their notes with me. 

Don't get too focused on the exact steps. But if you really don't know what foreplay is Google it or get a sex book. 

I'm afraid that if you get an outline, you'll think "ok a minute from now I'm going to touch her there...then next I'll move there..and I can move to penetration." Rather than being in the moment, you'll be going through the various steps in your head.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

The best measure is keep at it until you can feel with your fingers her "real" wetness... (not your wetness from oral) but her natural wetness inside.... read up on good foreplay, and good oral, and it's a good idea to mix it up. If you are looking for a free easy general idea, start with deep kissing like making out, let your hands wander, kiss neck, down to breasts, spend some time there on nipples, kiss belly, down to thighs, spend time teasing like you are going to do oral, but don't go back up to deep kissing, then go back down and actually do oral (read up on good oral) some men are great at it and some really suck at it! lol use your fingers to touch, don't use too much saliva with the oral just a little on your tongue, you want her to get wet naturally, go back up to her breasts and nibble a little lightly and play with your fingers to check for wetness, deep kiss, ask is she ready.... (hopefully she is touching you kissing you, oral on you too)


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

There's no law that says you must achieve penetration on your wedding night. If you're unfamiliar with oral sex, unfamiliar with foreplay, not too sure on what to do with your hands. . . there's absolutely nothing wrong with taking some time to get to know each other's bodies and build up that desire within both of you before "taking the plunge" so to speak. If she's comfortable with the idea, aroused, and confident that you know her body fairly well, then that first penetration will be a lot less painful for her.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Sexual Foreplay Tips to Help Arouse Her


----------



## Orion09 (May 25, 2012)

@humanbecoming, im 27, never was sexually active my whole lyf.
@Coffe Amore, thats 1thing im afraid to be kinda mind programmed gues it takes away the pleauring feeling but the thing is i have never had sex before dont know were to start at..but i really want to get much info in that respect.
@well the other guyz thanx for the info. ges u stil have more to share with the clueless nd inexperienced me?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Follow your instincts but do pay attention to her reactions when you two do finally decide to become sexually intimate. You should be able to tell what she likes and dislikes based on her reactions. You really don't need to think about things to much... so try not to worry and take your time.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> The best measure is keep at it until you can feel with your fingers her "real" wetness...


While this is generally good advice, you don't want to be poking and prodding at her every couple of minutes just to see if she's sexually aroused (and keep your nails trimmed). That is a mood killer. With a little experience you can tell from the flush of her skin and her breathing that she's aroused. Until then, and even then, you can caress her vulva and gently slip your finger over and between her inner labia. You can also tell how aroused she is if you perform oral sex.

Finally, if you make a bad call and discover that she's not lubricated enough for your penis to easily and comfortably enter her, then by all means stop! If she's tense, worried, or nervous she may not lubricate as much as she might after you've gotten comfortable with each other. Try a little more foreplay. You can also plan ahead and have a little bottle of water based lubricant handy to help.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Orion09 said:


> Jus curious abt foreplaying, basically i know it involves kissing, hugging, cuddlin, oral, massages etc...and the reason of it is to get aroused prior to the deed, right. Is there an outline to say u start with this then build up to that then u good 2go for the kill. How do u go abt it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


First off,try not calling it, "go for the kill". 

Second,foreplay is ALL DAY in my relationship.Sweet,flirty texts.thoughtful phone calls at lunch hour.long full embrace hugs upon arrival at home,rubbing,touching,light kisses while cooking dinner,lots of flirtatious suggestive smiles and looks while eating and cleaning up...

All kinds of stuff can be considered foreplay.It all gets you thinking about sexy time


----------

